# Need help with aquarium lights.



## st3phen (Nov 27, 2015)

hi guys recently i been doing some DIY projects for my aquarium just finish making a table for it now im on to lights just want some advice on what to use planing on using this (ESSENTIAL LEDtube 600mm 10W865 T8 AP I) its a 10wat 6500k 2feet led light planing on using two of this. heres the detail of the light http://www.lighting.philips.com/mai...bes/essential-ledtube/929000296908_EU/product

here a photo of that table im talking about


----------



## mannheim (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice work on the DIY table man! The LED setup ought to be a nice addition.


----------



## st3phen (Nov 27, 2015)

mannheim said:


> Nice work on the DIY table man! The LED setup ought to be a nice addition.


Thanks man. that seems to to one of the problems DIY table looks so good itt would be a waste putting some ulgy lighting.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

+1 nice work


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

With your cabinetry ability you could make a matching canopy with DIY lights built in for a fantastic match. For an initial staqrt on the lights here is a link to an article I wrote on the subject.

http://milwaukeeaquariumsociety.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/Splash-Sept2015-noMinutes.pdf

Feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------

